# Lawn art



## Maintmandy (6 mo ago)

Any suggestions for Halloween lawn art. I've done a cat, a bat, a witch head, a jack-o- lantern. I need an idea for this year. I use a 21" mower and a string trimmer. This is the amphitheater at the rose test garden in Portland Oregon.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Dancing skeleton, Frankenstein, classic ghost, spooky runes, graves, Grim Reaper, Keith Richards...


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I would say a large mummy, crawling out of the grass, spreading his arms, head in the middle and two large reaching arms/hands/claws on each side.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

You could do a huge Frankenstein but use that squarish slab as his head, and color the concrete (temporarily) with his facial features.


----------



## Maintmandy (6 mo ago)

So many great ideas I would have never thought of. Thank you all for your inspiration. I will post the results in October


----------

